# Felt AR bikes and Wind Tunnel Data Results



## bingster (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi there

Just purchased a 2015 FELT AR3. Love the bike!

Did alot of research prior to deciding to go with Felt My decision was based largely on this article from AEROGEEKS describing the 2014 FELT AR wind tunnel test results compared to the other brands.

2014 Felt AR - Wind Tunnel Data Analysis - AeroGeeks

In that article the '2014 Felt AR Wind Tunnel Comparison' shows 2 entries for the new FELT AR - one entry in particular called 'New AR w/ Felt F brake' shows incredible drag reduction numbers. 

My question is - 1)What "F" brake is this, and 2)is this available for retail purchase

Thanks
Bing


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

bingster said:


> Hi there
> 
> Just purchased a 2015 FELT AR3. Love the bike!
> 
> ...



Bing,
That "F" brake was the same as the brake they use on the IA and DA I believe.











It is not available for regular retail purchase from what I understand, but it must be available as a spare part order for an IA frame. I think they are CNC'd here in the USA, so not cheap. If you still wanted one, I'm sure your shop could order one for you. At least worth a shot. 

I think a TriRig Omega brake would be just as aero and would be cheaper and easier to source. 

Good luck.


----------



## bingster (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks for the info! I'll defn. have to consider an upgrade. 

I wonder how that would "look" on my Felt AR road bike. I had considered a number of frame mounted aero bottles too at one point that were actually in the domain of TRI bottles. Bought the Arundel Chrono II but in the end i mounted standard water bottles instead just to be consistent with "roadie" theme.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

bingster said:


> Thanks for the info! I'll defn. have to consider an upgrade.
> 
> I wonder how that would "look" on my Felt AR road bike. I had considered a number of frame mounted aero bottles too at one point that were actually in the domain of TRI bottles. Bought the Arundel Chrono II but in the end i mounted standard water bottles instead just to be consistent with "roadie" theme.


If you are looking for 'aero' upgrades, I'd probably just go with the Omega X. Felt doesn't really seem that interested in selling those IA brakes to the public. Plus they are very expensive from what I recall. 

Just get one of these:


----------

